# My newest twins!



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Here are my newest babies, twin does! I've been running 50/50 boys and girls, but these girls tip it to the does! Only one more goat to go so unless she shocks me w/ trip boys I should atleast stay 50/50 which I'm happy w/!

So here they are, here is the first one, she's alittle cutie! My doe Willow has really taken a liking to her and she is now nursing both moms! From what I can tell this is the only one Willow likes, and she doesn't let the other one nurse!








And then this little beauty! I call her Kentucky, can anyone guess why? She's a chocolate buckskin, I love this color!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how cute.... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Does it say RAY on her side?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

woe.... :shocked: Or pay?


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

It's KY! (that other mark does sometimes look like an R, but not really when you stretch her out abit), here's a pic that might give a clearer view!








(in that pic, the other marking looks kind of like a baby goat head!, but the ears are to floppy for a nigi, maybe it's a nubian!)
I need to get better pics of the other babies other side! She's got some neat looking markings that look like they could be something, I see an N for sure (it's an orange spot inside the white).


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Very pretty and oh so neat. Yes, see it even better in the 2nd pic. :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're adorable! And it does look like Ray or Bay on her side!!!


----------



## keebausch (Feb 14, 2009)

They are absolutely adorable!! I love the chocolate buckskin. :stars:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I saw that pic and thought it said RAY too! *laughs* That is awesome!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Flashy kiddo's! Congrats :leap: 

Her markings are definately unique!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Unusal marking and they are so cute!!!!!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe it's her destiny to head to KY??? B/c That's not an R it's a stretched out B for BONA FIDE :ROFL: 

Gorgeous babies!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Naw she is saying she need to run away from KY!! AND COME TO PA!!


----------

